# Belt weather strip



## Ginger05 (May 25, 2018)

Where can I get a belt weather strip for the RH door? GM has the left, but not the right oddly enough. It's the last piece I am looking for. Any help appreciated. (it's not even on ebay) oem part number is 92093578


----------



## Ibrnrbr (Jul 9, 2018)

I feel you. some dickhead kid opened his door into my car while I was still parking this past weekend and totally demolished mine!. GRRRR


----------

